# Diesel Diesel Shorty Cigar Review - Good but not great



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The Shorty is a well built, good looking cigar. I picked up a 5-pack of these for a good price and was looking forward to trying it as I love the D...

Read the full review here: Diesel Diesel Shorty Cigar Review - Good but not great


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I bought a fiver of these a month or so ago. I was not impressed. I am going to age a few of these to see if they will improve as some have mentioned they will.


----------

